# Tennessee dust



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just what the heck do you guys have down there for dirt. Took a sealed connector apart to clean it on our semi, this was a Tennessee highway department truck in its former life, had superfine red dust in a sealed connector. Everything was nice and shiny yet except for the red dust.

Is nice to work on though, no rust and haven't needed the torch to heat any bolts yet as none of them are froze, not even any frame bolts. Lack of salt on the roads all winter long must be a wonderful thing.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Sand on highway bridges works well for tire traction on southern highways, but it does little to lower the freezing point of water like salt does. Salt may be considered a necessary evil on northern highways.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Perhaps they loaned it to Oklahoma for a spell?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

We don't use salt here--county can't afford it. We use (surprise, surprise) river sand. Little rust, few potholes, more days off.

Maybe that red stuff was Tennessee grease?

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't speak for Tennessee but across the mountains here in NC much of the soil is a reddish orange color....around here it is referred to as red ground.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a little red clay in the back hill in the pasture, the cows will literally eat that stuff if given a chance.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitram said:


> Perhaps they loaned it to Oklahoma for a spell?


State of Tennessee bought it new, why they paid extra for a fuel heater is beyond me, they sold it at a state auction, place that bought it cleaned it up, repainted and sold it to us.

Being a state truck the paint was probably wore off the front fenders from people leaning on it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Around here we dont use salt on the roads. We use a fine sand. Does not work as good as salt to melt the snow but have the time its to cold for salt to melt the anyways. At least the sand provides a bit of grit.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

In OKLAHOMA it is illegal to shoot at a deer under a shade tree along the highways.......might hit a state worker!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

rajela said:


> In OKLAHOMA it is illegal to shoot at a deer under a shade tree along the highways.......might hit a state worker!!!!!!


Or wake them up...think that is fed law


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Last year I was watching the dot do something to a highway. Dot not contractors. Not sure what they did... Anyway, it dawned on me why the flag guys job is least desirable. They have the most work. I always thought it would be the most boring but finally figured it out. They put the real go getters on that job. He or she holds both a walkie talkie and a sign. And turns it.

The rest of the crew with the exception of about one wasn't even trying to look busy. Must a been 20 "workers" each with their own state owned truck and only 3 did anything. They all figured out if you don't take the shovel out of the pickup then you don't even have to hold it up.


----------

